# Should I redo my substrate??



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

How much soil/eco did you use? I wouldn't recommend gravel for a soil tank


----------



## parkerjaxmollymo (Jul 1, 2014)

As recommended I used 2 bags of soil and two bags of eco complete. From what I've read this is too thick. I've seem threads where people top the soil with gravel to keep it in place.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear the tank hasn't cleared up much. That's the problem with dirted tanks using soil, you just have to put up with some the cloudy mess initially, but you just wait it out for the organics and etc should clear up. Uprooting heavy-root feeder plants will be a PITA too eventually. Are you using any filters, by the way? Might help with dirt particles and etc. For now, just stick with the eco complete/soil and introduce your new plants heavily into the tank that are coming; it should help the substrate a lot and clear up some problems.


----------



## parkerjaxmollymo (Jul 1, 2014)

OK Thx, I'll give it a try. I have two filters about 500 gph. Its just frustrating! I thought the water would have cleared up by now.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

Gravel is more likely to have the issues you're having as there are going to be gaps in it. Small diameter could work though. I don't have much two bags are going to be in a 55 gallon, I typically go by inches. For a 55 gallon you want 1.5-2" of soil and the cap should be about half. A little late now, but you also want to be careful filling it and not pour water directly on as it can make a mess. Put something like a plate in and pour the water onto that.

I don't have a big tank like yours, but with my 20 gallon I did it in a similar manner and is was clear pretty much immediately. (although I think I made my cap a little too thick and I used sand.


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

3-4 mm gravel works good. Also 1 inch soil + 1 inch cap is the recommended measurement and most widely used. Water should be clear from the get go. 

I dont know eco complete. If its too light, the soil will start to leach into the water column. The cap should be heavy enough to hold down the soil.

In the first 4-5 weeks floating plants are recommended until the tank settles.


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

*some thoughts*










My tank (29G) is MGO capped with Eco-complete. I add zero frets and no CO2 and as you can see I have abundant plant growth.

I have created hills and a valley when I first laid out the subtract - as you can see it leveled itself out. *Eco-complete is self-leveling and will not hold a slop. * Eco-complete can be a bit of a pain to plant in. Just get the plants in as deep as you can. Once their roots find the MGO, they'll take off. 

If your MGO base layer is flat things are going to be fine. If you tried creating hills you'll end up with thin spots in your cap. I suggest correcting this with a potato smasher or your hand. Push down on the hill top and much as you can bear. The eco-complete will settle into the depression. 

Did you sort out all the little wood bits from the MGO? They tend to float up and make a mess. A think cap will help prevent the bits from rising, but you might fine your water tea colored form tannin escaping into the water column. (You can use a kitchen strainer to shift out the larger bits before creating your base layer. Or you could soak the MGO and collect the bits that float to the top. )

Eco-Complete will cloud your water. Give it a chance to settle. MGO (or any dirt substrate) will also effect water clarity. Give it time and it will clear. 

Check Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate levels things might be really out of sorts as the tank settles in and starts cycling. Give it time and watch your test results. You can flash cycle your tank with a product like Dr. Tim's One and Only (I have had greats success with it).

*Do NOT add fertilizers of any kind to your water column, your plants will get everything they need from your substrate. *Nutrition passes from the MGO through (the high CEC value of) the Eco-complete into the water column.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

The "dirty" water you are seeing, is it sort of tea colored? If it is then that's the tannins in the water that are giving it it's discoloration. For clearing out the tannins you want to use some of those 100ml packs of purigen in your filter to take those organics out, once put into use about 12hrs will clear the tank up. If it's actually stuff still floating about in the water, not sure what to tell you on that aspect.


----------

